# Ash Burl Howler..



## bearmanric (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is a real nice piece of Ash Burl i stabilized and turned. It is for Howling for coyotes. Have several blank's of Box Elder Burl ready to turn cant wait love the Burl's. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls002-3.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls003-16.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls004-4.jpg


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice, I love the burls also.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicely done! Ash burl is among my favorite things!

How did you go about stabilizing it?


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice!

We spend many evenings listening to the 'yotes, and our not-so-wild dogs calling back.:dance:

p


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Nice!
> 
> We spend many evenings listening to the 'yotes, and our not-so-wild dogs calling back.:dance:
> 
> p



We have six of them that call back each evening as the coyotes issue hunting commands and every morning as they issue their retreat-back-to-the-den calls. Six shepherds all at once is beautiful music to wake up to.


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 26, 2012)

Chek out Curtis video. Thank you for the comments. Rick

http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=121


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 26, 2012)

Thats just beautiful


----------



## CodyS (Feb 27, 2012)

thats some very nice work!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 26, 2012)

nice howlers bearmanic would you consider a trade for a couple of those buetys for some spalted sycamore i need 2 for gifts in a wedding for my son there all yote hunters. let me know if your interested thanks dave


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...



Kevin - i can't imagine 6 ! Hats off to ya ! I have 3 - WE have some Coyotes here but a LOT of fire department sirens, 3 shepherds rattle the windows. Cant imagine 6.

Nice job on the call Rick - I may have to get one of those from you just to mess with the dogs !
Scott


----------

